# Dual screen swapping?



## ceapas (Apr 26, 2009)

I am currently usinf a dual screen setup with a macbook pro and a wacom monitor, and i wondered if there would be a way to swap the content of the two desktops around.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 26, 2009)

What do you mean by "content?"  The windows?  Sure, just drag them from one monitor to the other.

You can also set one monitor to have the menubar located on it in the Displays pane of the System Preferences -- simply drag the menubar from one monitor to the other.


----------



## ceapas (Apr 28, 2009)

I mean like, my laptop display is closer to me, and my secondary display is far away, for watching movies, I'd like to have ALL of the windows swap from primary monitor to secondary monitor, for instance, if i have an IM client on the other display, I can quickly swap the windows over without dragging them individually to interact with them on my closer screen.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmmm... well, I don't know of anything like that, but here's a similar discussion with some AppleScript code and an application suggestion that may get you pointed in the right direction:

http://forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-66953.html


----------



## ceapas (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

